# Which Bio groom products are good?



## Liberty (Feb 19, 2008)

I finally found a place that I can order some shampoos and other products from for Charlotte which is based in the UK. I have read that people mention bio groom whitening? but on the website there are varioous products for whitening and I'm not sure which ones others would recommend. Theres like 4 different whitening shampoos? 

heres the link: http://www.hubintsecured.co.uk/acatalog/Bio_Groom.html

I'm looking for something for chin stain, as Lotte is teething and her chin is all orange  She's 6 months now but I'd like something to help me keep her face nice and white. 

Also, I noticed she has some very matted little knots behind her ears which I missed and wondered what the best types of brushes or combs are to use? 

Thanks


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I like the Super White shampoo, but since it is a whitener, you should not use it for every bath. I use it once a month, so it's a good idea to buy another shampoo for in-between. I don't know what to tell you about the tear staining, other than it could be due to teething, so at this point, I wouldn't use any product on it, like Angel Eyes or anything.

If she's very matted, you may have to simply cut the matts out and start over. I use a comb on Bonnie, not a brush, and hers is simply a silver comb made for dogs - it doesn't have a name on it, so I can't really help you there. But, hers has two sides to it, one is 'normal' teeth width, and the other is narrower teeth width, and I usually use the narrower side, to get out any potential matts.

Good luck!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I have the super white shampoo, I use it on my pups about every 2 to 3 weeks. My pups are teething so they have started to get some tear staining and I was hoping that the super white shampoo would help lighten them up, but it doesn't. I have heard a lot of people talk about the spa lavish facial scrub. Maybe someone who uses it will see this and theycould tell you whether or not it lightens up the stains.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 19, 2008)

I managed to trim the knots out as they were too matted to comb. Well, maybe it was possible if she sat still, but that was the challenge. I have a cat brush and a comb like the one you mentioned Bonnies mum  


Sounds like it's good to have the whitening shampoo, but to go easy on it like you say, thanks . 

I wish I could find a brush that is good for her, something that I can easily brush her coat through with each day that doesn't pull her skin to stop the build up of any knots. 

Thanks for the advice, I shall get her some of the super white shampoo and use it infrequently. I will also see if I can get the spa lavish facial scrub


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

For the eye and beard stains, Spa Lavish Facial Scrub DOES work well, but you need to wash their face daily with it to see a difference.

I haven't yet tried the Bio-Groom products ~ our local Petsmart just started carrying their products, but on the bottle of the "Superwhite" shampoo, it doesn't say "Tearless" like the ones I'm seeing online...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I use a Madan pin brush. 

You cannot just brush the top of the coat. You need to brush the coat in layers and be sure you are getting all the way to the skin. 

For feet/legs I use a Chris Christensen slicker brush. If your dog is in a puppy cut, you can use that on the whole body.

After brushing, I go through the coat with a greyhound comb to be sure I did not miss anything.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I like the whole Spa Lavish line. From Bio Groom, for weekly washing the puppy shampoo is good, tear free, and smells great. If you would like to try Garnier Sleek Shine conditioner, that helps my Clifford out from getting matted.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I was wondering about the 'tearless' bio groom whitening too when I ordered mine online it said tearless, when it arrived here there was no 'tearless' on the bottle. I called the people at bio groom and she said that they were not advertising it as tearless any longer as a couple of different groomers had called and complained about it not being so tearless. So I am just very careful about not getting it in my pups eyes.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I've never had to deal with bad matting because I do brush and comb them every day. But on the occasion of wearing a harness and or clothes, they can be matted by the end of the day. I've just had the best luck using my Chris Christensen pin brush and buttercombs with John Paul Pets Hair Detaingler. And it doesn't build up or leave any gunky residue. And it smells really nice...I'm such a sucker for nice smelling things.

If you can't get John Paul Pets line over there, using Loreal's leave in spray detaingler for kids works really well when trying to comb through mats, but I think it did leave a bit of a build up on mine. I never dry brush and comb mine.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the advice! I'm going to try to buy the Madan or Chris Christensen pin brush and will also see if I can get the Spa Lavish Facial Scrub. 

I'm also using a plastic comb and maybe this doesn't help, maybe i should be using a metal comb? I'm doing well with the tear stain actually, she is 6 months old now and I clean her eyes every day with water and she has lovely white eyes. It's her chin thats bad LOL. She has taken a fancy to an early morning cut of tea, not good for chin stain,thats not the cause, but it's not looking good. Who can deny anyone a good old cuppa first thing in the morning with breakfast? 

I'm also going to see if I can get the Loreal detangler for kids, maybe I can get that in my local chemist even.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> Thanks everyone for the advice! I'm going to try to buy the Madan or Chris Christensen pin brush and will also see if I can get the Spa Lavish Facial Scrub.
> 
> I'm also using a plastic comb and maybe this doesn't help, maybe i should be using a metal comb? I'm doing well with the tear stain actually, she is 6 months old now and I clean her eyes every day with water and she has lovely white eyes. It's her chin thats bad LOL. She has taken a fancy to an early morning cut of tea, not good for chin stain,thats not the cause, but it's not looking good. Who can deny anyone a good old cuppa first thing in the morning with breakfast?
> 
> I'm also going to see if I can get the Loreal detangler for kids, maybe I can get that in my local chemist even.[/B]


Get a metal greyhound-style comb (it has course and fine teeth).


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> Thanks everyone for the advice! I'm going to try to buy the Madan or Chris Christensen pin brush and will also see if I can get the Spa Lavish Facial Scrub.
> 
> I'm also using a plastic comb and maybe this doesn't help, maybe i should be using a metal comb? I'm doing well with the tear stain actually, she is 6 months old now and I clean her eyes every day with water and she has lovely white eyes. It's her chin thats bad LOL. She has taken a fancy to an early morning cut of tea, not good for chin stain,thats not the cause, but it's not looking good. Who can deny anyone a good old cuppa first thing in the morning with breakfast?
> 
> I'm also going to see if I can get the Loreal detangler for kids, maybe I can get that in my local chemist even.[/B]


Oops! The caffeine in tea can be toxic to dogs. You may want to switch to herbal if you can't deny her a morning cup of tea.

_Chocolate, coffee, tea, and other caffeine Contain caffeine, theobromine, or theophylline, which can be toxic and affect the heart and nervous systems._ 

Here are a couple of links about human foods that are toxic to dogs.

Drs Foster and Smith Pet Education

ASPCA Poison Free Home


----------



## Liberty (Feb 19, 2008)

Oh Gosh! Thanks for telling me that as I had no idea. Luckily she has only had a small amount each morning and I shall only let her drink water from now on.


----------

